# Was told this is a striolatus



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

This fish came from peru. I was told it is a striolatus, but if I'm not mistaken striolatus doesn't come from peru. What do you guys think?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

get diff angles and better pics of the fish as of now id say rhom but not sure just a guess


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's not a striolatus.


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

I think rhom.

But, not sure just a guess. From different angle your photograph drawing necessary..


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like a Rhom to me.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

only thing that is throwing me off is the clear eyes.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

deff. not a striolatus.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dEFFinatly not a striolatus. How sure are you its from peru? Was it a real imporeter or a LFS? my guess right now would be S.Altuvie but thats from Ven if im not mistaken. So check for sure its origin, cause the red eyes are a give away that its not a rhom unless its small. What size is it? Let us know this stuff so we can properly ID your fish.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

RHOM ALL THE WAY

what varient i do not know


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The fish appears to be S. rhombeus, in my opinion.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I know its not, but i want to say brandtii


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

looks like a brandti to me ? but thats only my opionon


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

P boost said:


> looks like a brandti to me ? but thats only my opionon


Here's a pic of my old brandtii. To me the fish above doesn't have the color or the way the fins line-up.
Sorry about the big pic, for some reason, it won't let me resize this one.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

the fish at the top DEFO NOT A BRANDATI, LOOK AT THE TAIL TERMINAL BAND AND ALSO THE YELLOWISH COLOUR ON YOUR BRANDATI, . ALSO IF YOU LOOK AT THE ANAL FIN ON YOUR BRANDATI IT HAS A FINE BUT CLEAR LINE DOWN THE END WHILST THE FISH ABOVE HAVE A THICK BUT LICHTER LINE..

THE RHOM ABOVE DOESNT HAVE THE SAME CHARACTERISTICS..SORRY............


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

The fish was about 5 inches long. I don't have it anymore so I can't take other pictures. It came from an importer so its not like a lfs could have just screwed up.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

something about that eye in the top picture that makes me think brandti


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Not P. striolatus, not S. brandtti (from Brazil BTW)... it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus







!


----------

